# Stihl 028av choke



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I am working on a Stihl 028av and am having a problem getting the choke to close fully. It seems that the air filter/choke should have some sort of gasket between it and the carburetor. The Start/choke switch doesn't lock completely in place. I can get it to choke if I push and hold the thing, but the choke runs out of travel before I can get the lever fully locked. Any help would be appreciated as I don't have a manual or parts diagram.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

There isn't any gaskets between the air filter and the carburetor. I would look closely at the switch shaft and the contact spring , make sure there is nothing broken or missing on the shaft, also make sure the spring is not bent or out of place. I have also worked on saws where the user has over tightened the air filter and deformed it so the choke would not work correctly.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Rotti 

Just wanted to say thanks! It turned out to be that the air cleaner was deformed, as you thought. Got a new one and it works fine

Dave


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great happy to hear that, thats one of the most common problems I run into.


----------

